
Caching object code - kmod
http://blog.pyston.org/2015/07/14/caching-object-code/
======
arthursilva
I wish they targeted py3 from the beginning, by the time they get it usable to
the mainstream developer (if...) py2 will be lagging a lot of features. That
kinda sucks :/

~~~
ngoldbaum
Dropbox is py2 only (along with 80% of Python users as a whole). Business
needs win out in this case.

~~~
eiopa
If "business needs" was a real consideration, they'd just contribute to PyPy
instead of writing a new implementation.

They have yet to present strong case for this project.

~~~
rudi-c
Could you explain why you think contributing to PyPy would better achieve the
goal of replacing the Python implementation in Dropbox's codebase?

~~~
eiopa
Because it's mature, fast and proven and has good comparability (Achilles
hill: C extension support + numpy) , and it would benefit a lot from a high-
profile contributor.

I suspect that Dropbox has a bunch of custom C extension code (Pyston puts C
extension support as a high priority), which may have been a contributing
factor here.

